# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  طلب عاجل لكتاب نظرية النحو العربي في ضوء مناهج النظر اللغوي الحديث

## فكرت التركي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم
أخي الكرام، أحتاج إلى كتاب "نظرية النحو العربي في ضوء مناهج النظر اللغوي الحديث" للأستاذ الدكتور نهاد الموسى، صدر الطبعة الثانية من دار البشير، سنة 1987

----------


## محمد عماد

هل من مجيب ؟؟

----------


## صاحب قرار

نفس الطلب

----------


## سديم الديم

أجدد الطلب يا أفاضل

----------


## باحث الكتب

سلام عليكمنفس الطلب

----------


## عرفان عبد الدايم عبد الله

كتب الدكتور نهاد الموسى كتب مفيدة للغاية فهل يمكنكم رفعها للاستفادة؟

----------


## امثل

أضم صوتي إلى أصوات الأفاضل

----------


## ابن أبي العافية

بالتأكيد لا غنى عن كتب الكتور نهاد الموسى.
أرجو الاهتمام برفع كتبه.

----------

